# Glaucoma Screening - What is the CPT code



## nauger (Apr 12, 2010)

What is the CPT code for Glaucoma Screeing? (non-Medicare patients)

I know medicare is G0117 and G0118.  

Thank You!!


----------



## vpcats (Apr 13, 2010)

Wouldn't you use the E/M or Eye Codes for non-medicare?
The reason for the visit is the glaucoma screening, but the visit code is the same as anything else.  The problem with screening per se is only about who is going to pay for the visit.  Most insurances will not cover routine, preventive, no signs or symptoms exams.  Unless the patient's coverage includes these preventive services, it would be out of pocket expense but this is not related to the actual CPT code.


----------



## luismarin1 (Aug 13, 2010)

Here are a few from our office off the top of my head...

92250 - Optos
92083 - Visual Fields
76514 - Phacometry

lots more... all depends on what was used for the actual screening.


----------



## vpcats (Aug 17, 2010)

luismarin1 said:


> Here are a few from our office off the top of my head...
> 
> 92250 - Optos
> 92083 - Visual Fields
> ...




I think the poster was asking about the visit codes (because she mentioned the Medicare G codes which are for the exam/visit).  You're mentioning diagnostic testing.


----------

